

Side drawer navigation could be costing you half your user engagement - vellum
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/04/08/ux-designers-side-drawer-navigation-costing-half-user-engagement

======
joshwayne
As Luke Wroblewski likes to say "obvious always wins" [1]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/lukew/status/454637989503590400](https://twitter.com/lukew/status/454637989503590400)

